# Great....More bad news for later this month



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2012)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

wtf


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 16, 2012)

Really!?uke:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2012)

It's not like he hasnt been wrong before, I'll get depressed if he's right, but until then I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 16, 2012)

January Thaw (even though there is nothing to thaw)  We've got about a month till I give up totally on winter.  If by mid Feb we have nothing and nothing on the horizon I will throw the towel.  Late February and March still have the chance to be good.  In the mean time I won't mind spring conditions for a few days over the hard pack I've been skiing lately

Alex
.
Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Jan 17, 2012)

Ya'll don't remember 06-07 too well do you?

Book a trip to Utah during the same period. It's about to turn on there for sure. It will pick up likely at some point. Big spring storms can bury the mtn in one whack.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

Its snowy now so that is most important


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 17, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Ya'll don't remember 06-07 too well do you?
> 
> Book a trip to Utah during the same period. It's about to turn on there for sure. It will pick up likely at some point. Big spring storms can bury the mtn in one whack.



Oh I remember 06-07.  Its the only thing that is keeping hope alive at this point.  The one downside is 06-07 had turned at this point and thats not obvious this season YET.  On the upside there are signs that after the afore mentioned warm up it MAY happen. (fingers crossed).  I will be doing my part with prayers, dances, sacrafices what ever it takes.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Meh!  The weather is what it is!  Somedays are better than others for the pursuit of our downhill sliding addictions.  Somedays are perfect examples of why the textile industry over the years have come up with some phenomenal fabrics to keep whatever mother nature throws at us in check!  Just get out there and make the most of it, or else as Warren Miller has put it so appropriately in many of his movies "you'll be one day older when you do!"


----------



## saragoldsmith (Jan 17, 2012)

We finally got snow in Boston last night. Giving me hope about this lousy winter!


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 17, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Ya'll don't remember 06-07 too well do you?
> 
> Book a trip to Utah during the same period. It's about to turn on there for sure. It will pick up likely at some point. Big spring storms can bury the mtn in one whack.



Done (been done actually for a while) Steamboat; Jan 21 - 28. I was hoping to return to Blue being 100%.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 17, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Book a trip to Utah during the same period. It's about to turn on there for sure. It will pick up likely at some point. Big spring storms can bury the mtn in one whack.



That's the problem.  Generally, when it's cold and snowy out West, we're left high and dry (and vice versa).  It looks like that's the pattern we're heading towards for the next couple weeks.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 17, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> That's the problem.  Generally, when it's cold and snowy out West, we're left high and dry (and vice versa).  It looks like that's the pattern we're heading towards for the next couple weeks.



Not always the case. Last year had several periods that were snowy for both east and west.

But yeah, we're about to get ours here at last and put an end to all this groomer skiing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Not always the case. Last year had several periods that were snowy for both east and west.
> 
> But yeah, we're about to get ours here at last and put an end to all this groomer skiing.



Yes last year once the snow started it just kept coming


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Well TWC did an analysis and claims that for the northeast over 2/3 of our average annual snowfall occurs after January 15th.

Something to cling on to.....


----------



## kingslug (Jan 17, 2012)

There is no way to predict the weather...just read some of the long range forecasts from befor Jan from various "reporters"...not even close...I believe an "early " winter was predicted...uh..yeah.


----------



## buellski (Jan 18, 2012)

There's some hope for after the warm up.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2012)

buellski said:


> There's some hope for after the warm up.


Yep, he updated the MRG blog and noted that the warm up should be 3 to 4 days...Not as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2012)

So can I assume the suicide watch is over hopefully?


----------

